# New Quark Prism Kit



## adnj (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not a headlamp guy but believe that I need to buy one soon for camping and whatnot. Any opinions on this new Quark Prism Kit?

Link to Post


----------



## csshih (Oct 29, 2009)

needs beamshots.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 29, 2009)

csshih said:


> needs beamshots.


Definitely - because I will buy this if:

Diffuser can be easily swapped (While wearing) and is secure
Diffuse is even cast, plain is Quarkish throw

So, beamshots!


----------



## zven (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd love to see beamshots as well. And I'm very curious how this will interact with glasses when worn on the forehead.

It doesn't make for as compact or as streamlined of a headlamp as a ZebraLight, but I'm loving the concept of this Prism, and that it can turn your normal flashlight into a ZebraLight-style light in a pinch. Bravo to 4Sevens!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 29, 2009)

I think it is cool, but I will pass.

I don't really have any need for it.

Great design though.

Keep it simple.


----------



## Linger (Oct 29, 2009)

Props to 4sevens. He's right it is totally simple and shocking no-one has done it before. Its so fantastically evolutionary you'd have to be a cpf'er to know its an innovative product.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Oct 29, 2009)

Agreed it's a very neat product. Can't say I have a use for one at the moment, but I'm sure at some point I'll end up wanting one for something.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 29, 2009)

About time someone saw the potential of an asthma inhaler with some sort of light bender. I've tried, but miserably failed to get the mirror in


----------



## scott (Oct 29, 2009)

It doesn't come with the head strap--does it? If not, where would one obtain said strap?

Never mind...the strap IS included.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 29, 2009)

i like the idea. 

i probably wont get it. i have a 2aa quark and that's too heavy so then i would have to buy a 1aa body and then the periscope thingy and next thing you know i'm at the same price of a zebralight.

so is this 47's headlamp or just an accessory?:thinking:


----------



## NoFair (Oct 30, 2009)

Ordered one and might order a second if I like it. 

Will be a great work light with a Quark with an 18650 body

Sverre


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 30, 2009)

Good potential... I'll definitely be ordering one as soon as the neutral white XP-G quark heads become available.  

Okay well ,maybe I _will_ end up getting one sooner... with the 18650 body next week. :ironic: I can try it out on the Ti 2xAA... but that won't make a very nice headlamp unfortunately. Maybe I'll be forced to pick up a Ti 1xAA body too then. Damn 4sevens! 

If it ends up being wearable enough...and the prisim stays on well enough... this could trump most of what's available in the current headlamp market. The only thing missing is...
Neutral emitters.


----------



## uplite (Oct 30, 2009)

_Very_ cool accessory. I will probably have to buy one of these. :thumbsup: 

Waiting for beamshots, and reports on the strength of the headband.

For me, the headband is as interesting as the prism head. It would be nice if the headband had a pair of down-angled loops, to use 1 or 2 Quarks as thrower headlamps (without the prism head).

As a dedicated headlamp, Zebralight kicks @ss in terms of weight (21g h501), smooth flood, and one-finger control. But this prism & headband make a lot of sense for Q123 or QAA owners who don't have a zebralight. Nice one.

-Jeff


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 31, 2009)

That headband looks like my headband. Only I came up with it before they did.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 31, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> That headband looks like my headband. Only I came up with it before they did.



It's unsurprising that similar tools look similar - but the real business is in making it cheap to produce, adjustable to many noggin sizes, durable, and so on. I know you don't mean to claim ownership of the idea of stitching black elastic loops to a black elastic headband to hold lights - I suspect there's prior-er art going all the way back to carbide lights 

I don't know if you've posted about your headband in this forum. I suppose one of the good or creepy things we get from having flashlight manufacturers on this forum is that they might see a good idea, decide it can make money. Then comes the legwork to make it into a product, which involves changes to the product and how it's made. The idea of attaching things to the head is very old - I remember when I used a bent wire to attach a tiny 2AA Energizer light to my knit hat when I was 10. I could aim the light with only slight mussing of my hair, and I had a blast (until my alkalines got cold and died). Smart people come up with similar solutions to a problem, the real achievement is making that solution profitable.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 31, 2009)

AnAppleSnail said:


> It's unsurprising that similar tools look similar - but the real business is in making it cheap to produce, adjustable to many noggin sizes, durable, and so on. I know you don't mean to claim ownership of the idea of stitching black elastic loops to a black elastic headband to hold lights - I suspect there's prior-er art going all the way back to carbide lights
> 
> I don't know if you've posted about your headband in this forum. I suppose one of the good or creepy things we get from having flashlight manufacturers on this forum is that they might see a good idea, decide it can make money. Then comes the legwork to make it into a product, which involves changes to the product and how it's made. The idea of attaching things to the head is very old - I remember when I used a bent wire to attach a tiny 2AA Energizer light to my knit hat when I was 10. I could aim the light with only slight mussing of my hair, and I had a blast (until my alkalines got cold and died). Smart people come up with similar solutions to a problem, the real achievement is making that solution profitable.



No one can claim ownership of the original headband design anymore than ownership of the original automobile design. However, the original design of anything can be improved upon, and therefore variations of the original design exist. That is why Honda makes Honda cars and Ford makes Ford cars. Neither have ownership of the original automobile design, but they sure have ownership of their car designs.

You have it the other way around. The real achievement comes from the people who come up with ingenious solutions. Any idiot with some money can produce and sell a product. Did Einstein make any money from his theory of relativity? Did he even care about making money from it? Was his achievement real?

Just to be clear, I don't claim anything. It's gratifying that I came up with mine a while back. That's all.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Oct 31, 2009)

> You have it the other way around. The real achievement comes from the people who come up with ingenious solutions. Any idiot with some money can produce and sell a product. Did Einstein make any money from his theory of relativity? Did he even care about making money from it? Was his achievement real?
> 
> Just to be clear, I don't claim anything. It's gratifying that I came up with mine a while back. That's all.


While we're on this subject... another member put some feelers out about two years ago for a similar prism kit... . Fast-forward to today and we see that both fenix and 4sevens are producing angle light "headlamps" 

although he didn't pioneer the idea... I believe some credit is due. At the very least... a freebie.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 31, 2009)

My foot is in my mouth - My apologies for clumsy assumptions. And excellent search-fu to find the prism thread from so long ago!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 1, 2009)

beautifully-stupid said:


> While we're on this subject... another member put some feelers out about two years ago for a similar prism kit... . Fast-forward to today and we see that both fenix and 4sevens are producing angle light "headlamps"
> 
> although he didn't pioneer the idea... I believe some credit is due. At the very least... a freebie.



Thanks for posting the link. I wonder what happened to him. He seemed to just drop out of sight. The thing is sometimes different people might come up with the same solution independently. Take this prism thing as an example. If you want to turn a regular flashlight into a 90 degree angle light, what are your options? Not many. Bending the light is about the only thing you can do. In this case, the problem itself presents the solution. I just don't know if this idea was copied or developed independently. However, it would be nice if the people who use other people's ideas would at least acknowledge where they got the idea from. That's what I try to do even if it is something as simple as a diffuser for my aaa light. If I read about an idea from another person and try it, I make sure that person gets the credit for that idea.

I think you should post the link at the market forum so people know that this prism thing is not new, and that a CPF member came up with his version some years ago.


----------



## uplite (Nov 1, 2009)

It'd be great if the flashlight loops were attached to the headstrap by industrial-strength velcro patches. Then the loops could be adjusted to any angle, or swapped for different size loops (eg Quark 123 vs Quark AA vs Preon AAA).

Would also be nice if the headstrap had velcro patches to attach an extra over-the-head strap for more stability, e.g. if you mount lights on both sides.

I dunno if anyone else has "invented" this kind of strap, and I don't care if anyone gives me any credit. It's just an idea. 

-Jeff


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 1, 2009)

I think this is a nice and cheap way to get a headlight if you have a Quark with one cell or even another light the Prism may fit on.

I currently have 2 Litexpress Liberty 115 (130 Lumen, strong, red & blue, lightweight, 1xCR123A, but quadratic beam) and a bunch of Zebralights. The later are great, pure flood, just fine to illuminate the way and the immediate surroundings, we carry a throwing kinda light when we use them.

The Quarks will be heavier than a Zebralight and the headband doesn't have a second fixation thread. The Zrbralight can already slip down piece by piece is you don't fix it that strong you get a headache, you've greasy skin and are sweating. That'll be the limit of the Quarks in my eyes, we still have to see about the beam.

How many degrees of beam width will the Prism have? Probably less than the 80° of my Zebralights, which are quite ideal, I don't own a 120° model though.

So, I won't get that kit, but I think it can be a good idea for somebody who wants to go the cheap way!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 1, 2009)

uplite said:


> It'd be great if the flashlight loops were attached to the headstrap by industrial-strength velcro patches. Then the loops could be adjusted to any angle, or swapped for different size loops (eg Quark 123 vs Quark AA vs Preon AAA).
> 
> Would also be nice if the headstrap had velcro patches to attach an extra over-the-head strap for more stability, e.g. if you mount lights on both sides.
> 
> ...



:laughing: Can't disagree with you. :twothumbs I wouldn't care either if all I have is talk and nothing else.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 2, 2009)

There used to be a game(either THE INCREDIBLE MACHINE or a similar one), you must use all kinds of mirrors, prisms, light source to achieve certain objectives.


----------



## snoboy (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ Chromatron?


----------



## Andrey (Nov 4, 2009)

Can not wait to try it with SF Titan.
Headlamp with smooth brightness adjustment and red filter option!

Andrey


----------



## dudu84 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is a beamshot of my Ti Quark 123-2 with the prism




 
Note the distances to wall are not the same in the two images which are meant to capture beam shapes, not brightness.

The spill is visibly narrower but what's most disappointing is the fact that I lose significant throw with the prism (without diffuser), obvious to even naked eyes. With my "cheap" lux meter from DX, I "estimate" the throw reduces by roughly 40% or more. I recommend this only when you plan to use the diffuser or colored filters.


The good news is, it fits well with other torches too, such as Nitecore EX10, Fenix L2D/P3D and the like :thumbsup:.

EDIT: more pics



here's the outlet



 
and here's the inlet




diffuser on





It could be difficult to imagine but this is what you see from the inlet of the prism while the diffuser is on the other end







As you can see from the photos, there is no easy way to remove the diffuser or change the filter unless you have something hard and thin with a sharp corner (a paper clip is too thick for this job)


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's an animated comparison:






Here it is on an RGB:


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, folks. The impression I get is that some people find this product useful but it does not have the "wow" effect they have hoped for. Future versions will be better for sure.


----------



## dudu84 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been using this diffuser with my Olive 3A-Q3 L2D and I love it! use it mainly on low only.

I find the included headstrap too tight (I think my head is slightly big), zebra headband allows much more size adjustment, though I never use headstraps anyway.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Dec 18, 2009)

i just got my free prsim with the purchase of an R2!, man this prism is pretty neat... 

as many have said, the head band is too tight! on the biggest adjust me, its still tight around my head, BUT! if i was jogging or biking or osmething i guess i would want it that tight...so i guess it's tightness is intended.

the flashlight holders are tight as i donno what! i had to " screw" the flashlight thru the whole...that tightness plus a clip , it wont be coming off the band. 

the prism it self is very useful! i just wish we can buy spare diffuser lens thingys...just incase...

:thumbsup: good Job david


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 18, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> I find the included headstrap too tight (I think my head is slightly big), zebra headband allows much more size adjustment, though I never use headstraps anyway.


 
I have a big head too and the headstrap's too tight even if I adjust the buckles so they're situated to be side-by-side.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 18, 2009)

desertrat21 said:


> I have a big head too and the headstrap's too tight even if I adjust the buckles so they're situated to be side-by-side.


 
I guess it's a no go for me. Got a block head too. :thumbsdow


----------



## GaryF (Dec 19, 2009)

I've got to say I love the Quark / Prism combo. Such a simple thing that gives great versatility The post Quark beam isn't perfect, but in my opinion it's pretty good and functional. This will be my headlamp of choice for backpacking and general travel.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 20, 2009)

scott said:


> It doesn't come with the head strap--does it? If not, where would one obtain said strap?
> 
> Never mind...the strap IS included.



I find the headstrap a tight fit which may hinder wearability duration. I can wear it ok for 5 minute intervals without it becoming annoyingly tight. None of my other headlamps have as tight a band and I own a Zebralight H50, Princeton Tec EOS 4 mode, 2-3 River Rock .5 watt models, 2-3 Energizer headlamp with slide switch, and a Energizer clicky headlamp.


----------



## gunga (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got mine today. Love the prism itself, hate the headband.

Too tight on my head, to tight for my lights (I'm using it on an EX10 at the moment) and just rather poorly stitched. I'll have to mod mine with ne elastic loops, properly secured...

Still, the prism and diffuser itself are very nice.


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 6, 2010)

Keep in mind that the headband is designed to be adjustable - there are two adjustable plastic pieces - I've been able to adjust it so that it can almost fit around my waist stretched.

Around my head the light was droop down.

Adjusted to be the biggest setting it's 21 diameter relaxed
and 48 inches diameter fully stretched. Who's got a head that big


----------



## Pekka (Jan 6, 2010)

My head is about 22" in perimeter and the headband is about 18" when adjusted to it's maximum size: I can put it on but it's uncomfortably tight and not suitable for long-term use. Also the loops for lights are too tight for Quarks: they can easily hold AAA's and while the middle one seemed a little larger I had to put some serious effort to get a Quark in there, fraying the loop a little in the process...

On a positive note, the Prism itself works just fine. Luckily I have ZebraLight headband to use it with.


----------



## syncytial (Jan 7, 2010)

More on the Prism headband size discussion, including numbers - we like numbers here!  



When I received my Prism, I naturally tried the headband on my head. 
*Result:* Oy! That's kind of tight!

So I adjusted it to max size.
*Result:* Still tighter than I like, but maybe it'd be OK for short term use.

Then I pulled out other headbands from other headlamps. In the relaxed state, they were all about three to four inches more in circumference. I checked seven other headbands.

When reminded that the 4Sevens headband can be adjusted, I thought "Yup, I did that, nevertheless, I'll check to see if there is more tucked away in a quantum fold or something."
*Result:* Nope, that's as long as she gets!

So, I went in search of definitive reference material on head sizes in the target population (Oh, OK I put "hat size" into Google).
*Result:* Hat Sizes

My next thought (getting into dangerous territory here) was to check my own hat/head size.
*Result:* My head ~ 24 in / 61 cm circumference (not diameter!)

As a cross-check, I checked my Tilley Hat to see what size it thinks my head is.*
Result:* My Tilley Hat size - 7-3/8 / 23.5 in / 59.5 cm (fits snug, should be 7-1/2 or even 7-5/8)

Now, I like the idea of using a headlamp while wearing my Tilley Hat, or even a hardhat (I was too lazy to go to the car for a hardhat to measure, but for those who use them, you'll recognize that the circumference will be significantly larger) so I measured the circumference outside the Hat whilst wearing it.
*Result:* External to Tilley Hat ~ 25 in / 63.5 cm circumference

So, the next step was to measure the Prism headband.
*Results:* Prism - max circumference ~ 38 in / 97 cm (extreme tension) 
Prism - relaxed circumference (adjusted to max size, buckles overlapping) ~ 21 in / 53 cm
 
I then decided to measure a representative competitor's headband, which turned out to be a Zebralight, using the same elaborate procedure and precision equipment.
*Results:* Zebralight - max circumference ~ 52 in / 132 cm (extreme tension) 
Zebralight - relaxed circumference (adjusted to max size, buckles overlapping) ~ 24 in / 61 cm 
 

*Discussion:

*Sufficient numbers of reports from the field have been posted, wherein users have expressed concern that the Prism headband is "too tight", to warrant preliminary analysis to determine whether some Prism headbands may indeed be shorter than the minimum acceptable length. 

The headband needs to be as large as the object it is wrapped around, with sufficient tension to ensure it stays in place, but not so much as to cause exopthalmia (when used with a head - a common application). Thus, the adjusted, relaxed circumference needs to be less than the circumscribed object (head, in this instance), but only by an amount that will provide the required tension for proper stability.

The desired relaxed size of an ideal headband will be determined by a multitude of factors, including the size of the object to be encircled, the elasticity of the headband, the effective friction between the headband and the object (potentially moderated by hair, sweat, tears, blood, rain etc.) and subjective assessment of whether it meets the Goldilocks test (as applied to tension). 

The maximum relaxed size of an ideal headband should be large enough to accommodate whatever objects the user wishes to apply the headband to. This would include heads of sizes typically encountered in the target population and heads covered or enclosed in common materials or devices (such as "big" hair, Tilley Hats, or hardhats). Extension beyond these limits, whilst potentially of benefit (e.g. when you want your horse to wear a Quark/Prism whilst chasing unicorns) cannot be supported by a manufacturer wishing to supply a mass market and survive. Custom fabricators can address the market that falls outside the three-sigma bounds.

Further work will be required to adequately characterize the elastic properties, width, and material of the ideal headband. In my specific example (my head), the Prism headband is small enough, even when adjusted to maximum size, to be moderately uncomfortable in the short term, and very likely unbearable for extended use. I will use one of the other headbands I own, even when using a Quark/Prism combination, for that reason.

If my Prism headband is representative, future production of Prism (and other 4Sevens) headbands would benefit from extending the relaxed length to accommodate larger objects at moderate (i.e. acceptable) tension. While the length of my existing Prism headband is sufficient to stretch around objects with a girth exceeding that of most (swelled) heads, it only does so at the cost of potentially inducing alarming medical conditions, due to excessive tension.

By contrast, the Zebralight headband, used as an example above, has acceptable length and elasticity to enable extended use without discomfort. I won't address other (aesthetic) elements of the Prism vs. Zebralight matrix.

It is also possible that my Prism headband is *not* representative. Should this be the case, then there may be an issue of process/quality control or a subcontractor trying to stretch (!) his profits.

*Note:* The successful use of a headband on a hardhat would allow for higher tension than use that directly or indirectly applies the tension to a head. This further supports establishing design goals based on using the headband on heads of common sizes, and not unusual applications, such as might be found in the logging industry.

I will not address the question of the size of the "loops" intended to hold flashlights.

Regards,


- Syncytial

(subject to editing for alarming lapses in grammar, spelling, logic [!], third grade arithmetic, and sundry other failings one is prone to in the middle of the night.)


----------



## gunga (Jan 7, 2010)

Great post! Nope, mine is too tight on max too...


:shakehead


----------



## uplite (Jan 7, 2010)

syncytial said:


> More on the Prism headband size discussion


Brilliant. You must be a Monty Python aficionado. 

IIRC, these kits were delayed for a couple of weeks so they could redo the headbands. I wonder if the manufacturer got testy about the rework and "fixed" them for smaller heads only? 

-Jeff


----------



## cave dave (Jan 7, 2010)

syncytial said:


> More on the Prism headband size discussion, including numbers - we like numbers here!  ....



Best 9th post Ever!

Someone should email your post to the 4sevens crew. I remember having this very same tight headband issue with the first headlamp I ever had, a 2AA Incandescent Petzl Micro.


----------



## Pekka (Jan 8, 2010)

uplite said:


> I wonder if the manufacturer got testy about the rework and "fixed" them for smaller heads only?



Or judging from the syncytial's link, maybe they're all ladies from far east.


----------



## desertrat21 (Jan 8, 2010)

syncytial said:


> So, I went in search of definitive reference material on head sizes in the target population (Oh, OK I put "hat size" into Google).
> *Result:* Hat Sizes


 
According to the linked website the largest heads hail from Germany. I wear a fitted 7 3/4" hat and what do you know... The vast majority of my ancestors were German. oo:

Ich habe eine enorme Kompf! :laughing:


----------



## uplite (Jan 8, 2010)

Pekka said:


> Or judging from the syncytial's link, maybe they're all ladies from far east.


Makes sense. Those ladies are the ones who make most of our flashlights. If the manufacturer is looking for test-fit subjects...who ya gonna call... 

-Jeff


----------



## jankj (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone having trouble with wear and tear on the prism headband? The flashlight loops on mine started to fray on the third night, probably the clip on my quark AA that chewed on the loop. I'm not sure if this should be counted as "user error" or a design flaw. _Edit: A quick email to 47, and a replacement is already on it's way. Superb customer service! _

As for the headband tightness, mine is fully extended and works good both with and without a hat - but I would like to add that if it had just been a fraction tighter it would have been uncomfortable. Given that not only head size, but also peoples comfort level vary somewhat I would suggest that the headband could be made somewhat larger. Adding an inch would probably make this a non-issue. 


The prism? I can't say I'm disappointed, but I don't think it will be much used. I like the beam profile with the diffuser, but the loss of light output is obvious. It is not such a big deal with the lower output levels, you just add more light to make up for the loss. I don't like the beam without diffuser - too small spill and too little throw. And of course I managed to loose the little diffuser lens the second night I tried it... Some sort of flap solution would probably be better. For close up work I prefer to use my zebralight, much more elegant than quark AA + prism.

I was hoping the prism kit with diffuser would provide me a good flood/throw compromise for running, and I _*think*_ it does. But real life testing is somewhat complicated by the fact that I lost the little diffuser ... not to mention the fact that I prefer skiing to running in this season. For skiing, the quarks work really well as they are. (Skiing gives much less bounce than running, the throw of the quark is really good for downhill and the white snow gives much improved visibility compared to dark ground, meaning that basically ANY spill is highly useful.)


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jan 18, 2010)

I received my headband today. It's unimagineably tight. As for fitting round my waist, no chance, it wouldn't even fit around one of my thighs unless I was looking for a tourniquet in preparation for amputation................. 

Only the middle loop is big enough for my quarks to slip though. The other two I can't even get my little finger through.


----------



## Pekka (Jan 18, 2010)

Pekka said:


> the loops for lights are too tight for Quarks: they can easily hold AAA's and while the middle one seemed a little larger I had to put some serious effort to get a Quark in there, fraying the loop a little in the process





jankj said:


> Anyone having trouble with wear and tear on the prism headband? The flashlight loops on mine started to fray on the third night, probably the clip on my quark AA that chewed on the loop.



Well. Umm. I do. Really!


----------



## jankj (Jan 18, 2010)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> Only the middle loop is big enough for my quarks to slip though. The other two I can't even get my little finger through.



I guess those two loops are for the quark mini, the preon or the generic AAA-size lights.


----------



## jankj (Jan 18, 2010)

4sevens said:


> Keep in mind that the headband is designed to be adjustable - there are two adjustable plastic pieces - I've been able to adjust it so that it can almost fit around my waist stretched.
> 
> Around my head the light was droop down.
> 
> ...



I think the point here is: How slack or tight can you make it on those big bloke head? Some big blokes wants it really tight, others prefer it so slack it _*just*_ barely stays in place. Others are somewhat in between. The head size charts I've seen range from 20-something to 25 inches (example), so the large head bloke would have to stretch 4 inches at maximum length. That may be too tight for some...


With a headband that is _*just*_ long enough you force everyone with a big head to use your minimum tightness standard, which may appeal to some, but not everyone. Making this headband a little longer would probably make this a non-issue without exploding the cost of materials.


Sure, the headband feels good on my head but I have no problems understanding that other people wants to have it a little less tight. And my head is somewhere just above the median, I think.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 18, 2010)

My headband fits well adjust just about all the way out, but as others have said, these types of things are personal.

The beam is weird with some side reflections, but with some very mild diffusion film (less diffusing then the supplied diffusion filter), it works very well leaving me with some side spill and less up/down spill. I keep my HLs pointed very downward for use around camp. If I get up to walk around, I want (need, I'm died in the wool torch-a-holic) a killa' hand held for lighting up the entire tree line.

I use a CR123 no-clip Warm Tactical with mine. I love the Warm tint for outdoors and I am finding more and more indoors too.


----------



## bandersnatch (Jan 18, 2010)

4sevens said:


> Keep in mind that the headband is designed to be adjustable - there are two adjustable plastic pieces - I've been able to adjust it so that it can almost fit around my waist stretched.
> 
> Around my head the light was droop down.
> 
> ...



Are you perhaps confusing diameter and circumference? I wear extra large hats; my head is around 25 inches in circumference, and approximately circular in shape. That means its diameter is about 8 inches. If your headband is 21 inches in diameter relaxed, you're saying the length of the fabric (without stretching) is 21 * 3.14 = 66 inches. That's big.

To properly fit people with large heads, your headband should be adjustable to at least 25 inches circumference relaxed. Otherwise it will be painfully tight for some people, especially when worn for a long time.


----------



## mario (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been using the headband without the prism. I just put the flashlight on the side of my head, it works nicely.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 21, 2010)

syncytial said:


> More on the Prism headband size discussion, including numbers - we like numbers here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice Post Syncytial.:twothumbs


----------



## barnefko (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice quote Lightcrazycanuck 

back to topic:
regarding the headband issues, since i read this thread i don't wear anything else. This was som ingenious idea that makes it possible to use any strap you like or fits you.

I wear it for hiking,skiing m.m together with my k-106, MG-PLI, P20A1 without any problems. I use a yellow livestrong strap and it works like a charm.

Same must apply for the prism kit here - what do you guys think, is this worth a try?

greets


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone found a quick and easy way to remove the diffuser?


----------



## jankj (Jan 24, 2010)

Quick and easy: A small pry tool, such as a flat screwdriver. 

Warning: Once removed, it is very quick and easy to loose this little diffuser...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 24, 2010)

barnefko said:


> Nice quote Lightcrazycanuck
> 
> back to topic:
> regarding the headband issues, since i read this thread i don't wear anything else. This was som ingenious idea that makes it possible to use any strap you like or fits you.
> ...


 
Flashlights on the side of my head glare too much for me. Like them better pointed down or on the top. The Jakstrap/1XAAA works and Nitecore headband with Quark mini 1XAA warm tint is good.


----------



## spellitout (Mar 5, 2010)

4sevens said:


> Keep in mind that the headband is designed to be adjustable - there are two adjustable plastic pieces - I've been able to adjust it so that it can almost fit around my waist stretched.
> 
> Around my head the light was droop down.
> 
> ...



You have got to be kidding me! I had read the posts about the band being small but when I got mine today small is an understatement. On the loosest sizing, it feels like my head is in a vise. I wish someone (maybe David) at 4Sevens would just say oops we messed the sizing up and move along. :tired:
I'm not upset at all because it was received as a free bonus with the 123 R2. It's impossible to complain about FREE.

By the way I am very happy with the Quark 123 R2 I received as well as the other R2 Quarks I have and I'm looking forward to getting another R5 Quark when the bin tints change.


----------



## khaosduke (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I've seen the Prism accessory on the 4sevens site but I don't think anyone has mentioned this, but don't you guys think $20 is a bit steep for this? Not to mention the 3 filters are an additional $10. That's $30 for what amounts to a 3 pieces of colored plastic, and a small mirror! Don't get me wrong I think it is a GREAT idea but the price just seems wacky. Put this another way, for $57 on their site you get a MC10 angle light, so it's a totally new flashlight for only uhh $27 more?! For $55 , $25 more you can buy a Survivor LED and Streamlight is pretty expensive in and of themselves...


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 11, 2010)

khaosduke said:


> Hey guys, I've seen the Prism accessory on the 4sevens site but I don't think anyone has mentioned this, but don't you guys think $20 is a bit steep for this? Not to mention the 3 filters are an additional $10. That's $30 for what amounts to a 3 pieces of colored plastic, and a small mirror!


Whether if it's worth it is up to you to decide but at least get the facts straight.

The three filters is NOT plastic. It's optical grade glass with the best color filtering elements. There is a reason for the extra cost.

The mirror is in fact an optical grade glass prism custom cut to fit the TPE housing. The housing is also a custom piece - it cost us thousands to get the injection mold - it's not a simple one.

We didn't take the cheap route thats for sure.


----------



## khaosduke (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll accept that the prism and filters are made out of quality materials but I stand by my assertion of it's poor benefit-cost ratio. 

I will also add that the filters would be a better value if you could use them without the prism. Say for example if the head had a screw on cap where the filters could be inserted (Like the military flashlights). In that case the $10 for glass filters would make that much more sense. 

I am also aware that this is a somewhat subjective thing. Some people will perceive it as an amazing value. In the long run for 4Sevens the indicator will be how many people end up buying at the current prices. 

Lastly, it appears to me in general that 4Sevens places a nominal to steep premium on it's accessories (depending of course, because some accessories are really well priced), while still leaving their actual flashlights relatively cheap compared to others. That's why I ordered a Quark 123^2 last week, the value seems (as I have not received the light) very good.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 13, 2010)

Did the Prisms ever get revised with larger headstraps yet?


----------



## BlueMarble (Mar 17, 2010)

zven said:


> And I'm very curious how this will interact with glasses when worn on the forehead.



I've had problems wearing flashlights on the side of my head with glasses due to the light reflecting back into my eyes. I tested the Prism Kit on my forehead the other night out in the woods and it worked great for me. I'll need to spend more time testing it out but my initial testing was great.

I also used the diffuser in the Prism Kit with it clipped to the cross strap of my bag on my chest. With my neutral Quark AA on medium or high it gave off a very nice warm glow that lit up the trail in front of me very well. Sort of a "Gandalf" effect I thought. I had a spare light in my pocket for if I needed more throw for spotting creatures (I did see a bunch of tiny mice that were fun to watch scurrying around).


----------

